# Heyyyyyy



## heavenonearth

Hi, this is heavenonearth, I used to be very active on loveshack and very sad it is gone. I hope this place is just as great!! Love, heaven.


----------



## farsidejunky

Welcome to TAM!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SunCMars

This ain't Heaven...
Heaven is in your head.


Stay away from black cats and Red Dogs.

Avoid, like the plague, Leprechuans, especially if they wear a Crown.
And do not offend SunCMars.

I am not he. He is indisposed.
Deposed.

SunCMars's location? 
Not in Heaven, likely in Hades.


Just so you know..

It is very late at night, I needed to get up and jiggle the faucet.
And to look at my Threads and PM's.

.................................................................

Welcome!

The Host- present location, the Sixth Dimension, held captive by The Red Queen.


----------



## PigglyWiggly

SunCMars said:


> This ain't Heaven...
> Heaven is in your head.
> 
> 
> Stay away from black cats and Red Dogs.
> 
> Avoid, like the plague, Leprechuans, especially if they wear a Crown.
> And do not offend SunCMars.
> 
> I am not he. He is indisposed.
> Deposed.
> 
> SunCMars's location?
> Not in Heaven, likely in Hades.
> 
> 
> Just so you know..
> 
> It is very late at night, I needed to get up and jiggle the faucet.
> And to look at my Threads and PM's.
> 
> .................................................................
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> The Host- present location, the Sixth Dimension, held captive by The Red Queen.


Hades is a mythological location, you won't be there either. If you want to know what happens when you die, go look at some dead stuff.




Welcome HeavenOnEarth!!!!


----------



## SunCMars

Sorry, lady..

It seems that the Info-Wars on TAM are ever being high-jacked.

Uh, are being Hello-Jacked. Right from the get go, from GetGo fuel perks.

I did this. The Hello, I am, thing.

This is not illegal, nor against the rules, if done so as to return the verbal nod; to say hello.

Hello again, how may TAM help you.
...................................................................................................................

PigglyWiggly is a good fella, likes to chase trucks. 
Apparently, likes to chase ghosts.

Likes to chase, SunCMars, his friends and his Host.
So as to stand in the limelight?

Maybe the Moonlight, dunno?


----------



## Ursula

SunCMars said:


> Just so you know..
> 
> It is very late at night, I needed to get up and jiggle the faucet.
> And to look at my Threads and PM's.


Jiggle the faucet? Lordy, thanks for that chuckle!

Welcome Heaven!!


----------



## Normm

heavenonearth said:


> Hi, this is heavenonearth, I used to be very active on loveshack and very sad it is gone. I hope this place is just as great!! Love, heaven.


I was there too. 

It's back online but the owner isn't in regular contact with any of the moderators who don't have a clue what's going on and several board features don't work right and the word is that "its up for now but who knows for how long". 

I personally wouldn't spend too much time and effort over there because it could just go "poof!" again any day but I see the activity has picked up quite a bit mainly from existing users who apparently call it "home".


----------

